# Fur Prices Like it or Not



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are how fur prices are shaping up this year....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like it sucks again......


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not surprising.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Man i remember as a kid taking in road kill raccoons and getting $20 for beer money. Looks like those days are long gone.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Shaun, where'd you get that, it's a tad hard to see for me?? Is this from the OSTA or just Dick Westfall?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The OSTA wouldn't put a letter out to fur buyers about fur prices. I know when I was a director, we had nothing to do with prices or buyers. We held auctions as an avenue for buyers to buy and sellers to sell, but we had nothing to do with the actual market.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, not worth killing the animal for...unless they's yotes.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

T-180 said:


> Shaun, where'd you get that, it's a tad hard to see for me?? Is this from the OSTA or just Dick Westfall?


I f you are on a computer, go to the tool in the top right corner (looks like a sun) or use ALT X , then go to zoom 400 or so. Remember to change it back... .


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beaver, that's why I ask since I didn't think the OSTA put it out. If that's just Westfall's prices, I'm not as concerned !!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy told me that back in the day, he and his friend would make $2500 to $3000 apiece per season trapping. Not bad for a couple of kids in high school! But trapping is way too much work for the kind of money in that letter!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It came from a local fur buyer in Central Ohio from Dick Westfall who is a member of the OSTA... These are the recommended fur prices. .Sorry the picture sucks but it came off of a cell phone picture..


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Westfall's prices have been sub par for the last several years !! I started selling to him , with my dad, in the early 70's & he was competitive then, likely due to other buyers in the area. He's the only one now & his prices show it big time.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll still trap just to take the kids. I'm not real enthusiastic about skinning a bunch of ****, so I'm going to focus on blind sets for mink and I found some rats in a ditch on one farm. Have some beaver to take out when season comes in. At least they're out of clean water and will be fit to eat.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

The prices will go up in prolly 3 years, that's about the time that disease will wipe out the **** population due to no one trapping or hunting them. They'll get over populated. prices will go up and won't be able to catch one. Be hard to find turkeys then too because they'll raid the nests come spring time. Most trappers don't do it for the money anyhow.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

On the board. Ended up with 7 ***** and one 36 lb yote. Just saved 25 fawns lives next year... Trying to get them corn eating things off my deer feeder!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Good work.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I cant blame ya for wanting them off your feeder. I was given a couple cage traps the other day and im gona trap the armada of ***** that keep coming to my feeder and trying to eat through the lid. My only problem is I don't know what to do with em after that. Anyone live in Miami co east of troy that would want them?


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I miss those days. I been wanting to get back into trapping but its not worth it for me. I have a lot of respect for you trappers that never gave up. Please keep posting your pics. good luck


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

When the prices get this way, I "trophy trap". I stay away from water unless it's a nuisance job, and release anything that's not exceptional. Then I take extra care in skinning and market to the more selective and competitive markets like taxidermists, collectors, tannery, etc.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TomC said:


> I cant blame ya for wanting them off your feeder. I was given a couple cage traps the other day and im gona trap the armada of ***** that keep coming to my feeder and trying to eat through the lid. My only problem is I don't know what to do with em after that. Anyone live in Miami co east of troy that would want them?


Hmmmm


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmmm?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I may know someone


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is possibly a dumb question. I was considering buying my fiancee a mink coat, but at $3,500 (and just recently buying an engagement ring ouch!) I am going to hold off. I think it would be more fun to catch the minks and have someone make the coat.

Anyway, why the heck do mink coats cost so much if fur is this cheap?!?!?!?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a lot of work between a mink hopping around a creek bank and turning a bunch into a coat. Besides, the mink that they bought to make that coat years ago, probably weren't cheap. It wasn't very long ago that they were $20 plus each.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 12, 2016)

The way raw fur prices are now is horrible! I'm a die hard trapper and have never seen them this low. 90% of furs are shipped over seas to be made into garmits in such. I'm sure with import and export fees it don't help with price. Heck they should pay you to take a coat. Glad to hear someone still has an interest in fur


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

